# Gehäuselüfter umpolen?!



## Marguth (26. Mai 2009)

*Gehäuselüfter umpolen?!*

Ich habe folgendes problem:
ich habe auf einer seite meines gehäuses einen dicken fetten gehäuselüfter welcher in dem gehäuse integriert ist ergo: ich kann ihn nicht ausbauen oder umdrehen....
allerdings bläst er die luft nach innen genau auf die öffnung wo die warme luft meiner graka rauskommt was wohl bestimmt nicht vorteilhaft ist 
gibt es eine möglichkeit den irgendwie um zu polen oder sonst irgendwie das er sich andersrum dreht?!


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter umpolen?!*

Hier ist das Thema schon breit getreten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/46905-luefter-anders-herum-drehen-lassen.html

Das nächste mal die Suchfunktion benutzen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## OsiRis (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter umpolen?!*

totaler schwachsinn den lüfter anderherum drehen zu lassen (denk mal an die lüfterblätter) du kannst den lüfter maximal umdrehen ! mehr geht wirklich nicht was hast du denn für ein gehäuse !?


----------



## 4clocker (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter umpolen?!*



> welcher in dem gehäuse integriert ist ergo: ich kann ihn nicht ausbauen oder umdrehen....


Geht nicht gibts nicht!


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter umpolen?!*

Je nach Schaufelform(sollten nicht gewölbt sein) ist das gar nicht mal soo tragisch.
Der 250er in meinem Chakra hatte z.B. von Haus aus einen Schalter der ihn umgepolt hat.

Technisch ist das auf jeden Fall kein Problem. Einfach die Kabel vertauschen und schon geht es anders herum.


----------



## rehacomp (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter umpolen?!*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Je nach Schaufelform(sollten nicht gewölbt sein) ist das gar nicht mal soo tragisch.
> Der 250er in meinem Chakra hatte z.B. von Haus aus einen Schalter der ihn umgepolt hat.
> 
> Technisch ist das auf jeden Fall kein Problem. Einfach die Kabel vertauschen und schon geht es anders herum.



Die wenigsten Lüfter laufen auch "rückwärts" (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter umpolen?!*

Genau, diese Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht...


----------

